# Fargo Pheasants Forever Chapter with new name...



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

If you are unaware, the Pheasants Forever Chapter in Fargo (known as Dakota East Central) has a new name. Now Called Dakota Southeast.

The Chapter banquet will still be held in September (19th) at The Speedway Event Center in West Fargo.

If you are interested in attending, please email [email protected] to pass along your info to be contacted when the banquet tickets are available.

Also, if you are interested in becoming a Corporate Sponsor or just make a donation, email the same address above. The chapter is also looking for premier hunting or fishing packages to be auctioned off. If you feel you can help out in anyway, it would be appreciated.


----------

